# Just Dreams. On The Up And Up Or Scam?



## FREEDOM 54 (Feb 5, 2011)

I went to a presentation this morning in Waikiki that was selling access to software to rent timeshare weeks at discounted prices. Seemed like good value if indeed you can pick up quality weeks in high season. Problem is that we don't get access to software for 10 days or so. Will be too late to rescind if we find out that availability and/or quality is not up to par. Can anyone help?


----------



## elaine (Feb 5, 2011)

I would cancel. Sounds like it might be access to off-weeks that no one wants. I doubt you get prime weeks--makes no sense. Software to access rentals at discounts could also be access to getaway weeks offered by II and RCI--they are disconted from rack rates, but still expensive for most areas, esp. prime weeks. The 10 days thining certainly sounds iffy. Why 10 days--so you can't try it before the cancel period is over? That, right there, would make me nervous enough to cancel.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd rescind immediately.  If you want to rent a timeshare at a discount, rent directly from an owner in low season. See VRBO, Redweek or even Tug.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 5, 2011)

If it were on the up-and-up, there would be a time-limited trial version, or some functions would be turned on only when you paid for a license. That's the model that has worked for the world's largest and most profitable software companies. Selling future dreams for immediate big cash outlay is the timeshare developer's model. I'd dodge this bullet.

Without the above, or at minimum, references you can contact I wouldn't waste any more of their valuable time. Or yours.

Jim Ricks


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 5, 2011)

This has every earmark of a scam operation.  Maybe they can sell you software to make money too.  The software does work as THEY make money with it - from you!  As far as you making money or getting special deep discount vacations with it - chances are next to nothing.  If you paid for this rescind now or you will almost certainly will regret it.


----------



## FREEDOM 54 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. Tried to return product and get my money back. No luck yet. All they will do is acknowledge the return and say that money will be refunded in the next 10 days by the administration office


----------



## frank12 (Feb 8, 2011)

I to have choose to recind the program .When is your 10 days up please keep in touch if you receive any money back.


----------



## FREEDOM 54 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, I waited my 10 days as per their contract for my refund. I just saw it come across my credit card as a refund in full. Glad to be done with that!


----------

